
Study: Blue light from screens can steadily blind us - dtien
https://www.fastcompany.com/90216977/blue-light-from-screens-can-steadily-blind-us
======
sp332
_Some people._ People with normal levels of alpha-tocopherol (an antioxidant)
have the damage repaired and don't go blind. People over 60 should watch out
for this, and it's not a small thing, but the article doesn't qualify the risk
at all.

Somewhat better discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17724995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17724995)

